# Word 07 missing "format picture" option in table cell



## melissapbr (Sep 17, 2010)

In Word 2007, when I insert a picture in a table cell with layout "In Line with Text", I don't get the option "Format picture..." when I right-click the image (I want to add Alt text). I have to set the layout to anything but "in Line with Text" to get this menu item. This behavior is different from a picture in regular text flow, where I do see this option.

Does anybody know if an image whose text wrapping is set to "Top to Bottom" in a table cell (so that I can add ALT text) will cause accessibility issues? I have an accessibility checklist that states that all images in a Word document must be in line with text. Not sure how that would work in a table cell.

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Melissa,

For me, right-clicking on a picture inserted into a Word table gives access to the Formatting options, regardless of the picture's layout.

Have you tried repairing your Office installation (Word Options|Resources|Diagnose)?


----------



## melissapbr (Sep 17, 2010)

Ah, I see. My issue seems to stem from the fact that I have the doc in compatibility mode (.doc). After saving as docx, I get the picture formatting option. I am going to replace the original document with the newer format.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Make sure anyone you're sending it to can use the new format. If not, they may have to download and install the Office Compatibility Pack from Microsoft.


----------

